# WorldMark--Need clarification on WM credits vs WM Affiliate credits



## loosefeet (Apr 23, 2012)

Any of you knowledgeable WM owners.  I have an account that was "split" into 2 kinds of credits once Travelshare was started--WM credits and WM affiliate credits.  Thus, I can only use the WM affiliate credits for the Wyndham and other non-WM resorts--as well as WM resorts.  The WM credits are ONLY for WM resorts.  I have no idea where the split was made.  All my accounts (bought 4 times--all rolled into a NHK account) were resale.  All I can think of is that I bought one of the accounts after Travelshare, and this is now considered WM ONLY.  Is this true now for any accounts bought resale?  I did ask WM, but it was not explained well. Can a tugger help with my confusion?


----------



## ronparise (Apr 23, 2012)

suggest you visit the Worldmark forum  www.wmowners.com

Lots of worldmark owners there to help


----------



## slum808 (Apr 23, 2012)

Any new resale purchases are supposed to be WM only. Only transfers to imediate family would be able to keep its WM+A status.


----------



## loosefeet (Apr 25, 2012)

?thus a decline in resale value?


----------



## slum808 (Apr 25, 2012)

Many speculate that the decline in resale price is tied to rental prices. right now you can rent points to transfer into your account for about $.06/pt. That's basically mf. You can also book select resorts through wm for $0.07/ pt. So if you can rent for mf, why buy? Most buyers, like myself, are buying small contracts and just renting extra points if needed.


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 25, 2012)

My goodness, I have no idea what is going on here.  WM no housekeeping contracts are ultra expensive.  I mean, a 6k WM resale is about 2.5k on ebay and a no housekeeping contract for 6k points would probably go for near 10k.  People go crazy for those no housekeeping accounts.

...and using WM points for Wyndham resorts is such a bad deal, and there are like 2 weeks available at any of the Wyndham resorts open to those WM owners who can trade in and the Wyndham resorts open to some WM owners are not the best Wyndham resorts.  WM and Wyndham are owned by the same company, but you wouldn't know it as a WM owner, at least if you bought resale.

...and WM prices have remained very stable since I bought my points two years ago.  I love my points.  Only have a 5k point contract since I can rent points from other WM owners for about the same price as if I owned them.  I rent points all the time and then I use those points to book DVC resorts or other high end RCI properites.  Love them.  Got a 3 bedroom Old Key West for Labor Day week with my WM points, and I rented most of the points for that trade.




loosefeet said:


> Any of you knowledgeable WM owners.  I have an account that was "split" into 2 kinds of credits once Travelshare was started--WM credits and WM affiliate credits.  Thus, I can only use the WM affiliate credits for the Wyndham and other non-WM resorts--as well as WM resorts.  The WM credits are ONLY for WM resorts.  I have no idea where the split was made.  All my accounts (bought 4 times--all rolled into a NHK account) were resale.  All I can think of is that I bought one of the accounts after Travelshare, and this is now considered WM ONLY.  Is this true now for any accounts bought resale?  I did ask WM, but it was not explained well. Can a tugger help with my confusion?


----------



## loosefeet (Apr 25, 2012)

My first resale account was .85/credit-considered a good deal then.  I have only seen a decline.  Yes, love the no HK-also bought at .85/credit.  Maybe that will increase.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 26, 2012)

Yes they have declined but  only at a factor of 50 % versus 100 %  or to zero  like WVO


----------



## HudsHut (Apr 26, 2012)

Resale credits purchased prior to 11/05/2006 are considered WM+A. Resale credits after that date will be identified as WM (unless sold between relatives).

For the vast majority of owners, it doesn't make a difference. But Wyndham Sales uses that fact to create doubt, and then convince owners that their "old" credits are not as good as the "bright shiny" credits Wyndham has for sale.

I have owned since 1999 and have never yet reserved a night at one of the Wyndham resorts through WorldMark.
The prices for the very few Wyndham resorts that we had access to used to be reasonable. Now, the prices at many of the Wyndham resorts are quite high as compared to a standard WorldMark resort.


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 26, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> Yes they have declined but only at a factor of 50 % versus 100 % or to zero like WVO


 

Look at Marriott, Hilton and Hyatt Resale Pricing over the last 2-3 years, similar percentage drops with the exception of fixed weeks with specific views in the highest demand weeks


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 26, 2012)

Although I bought my WM points resale, the guy I bought from must have purchased direct because WM treated my purchase like it was a relative purchase or something like that.  For a month of so, I had full access to travelshare, which wasn't great, but for the RCI points access.  I ended-up calling WM about the mistake or I might still have that benefit, today.

At any rate, before I knew I couldn't book the Wyndham properties, I got put on a waitlist and was eventually matched with the Myrtle Beach Wyndam, Ocean Boulevard.  Only last summer, a one week stay in a two bedroom was 10k points.  This year, it's more like 22k, points.  Might be a little less, but the point value went through the roof, for no reason.  Lucky for me I got an Ocean Boulevard through RCI for last summer with my WM points.  Had to pay the exchange fee, which is not cheap, but it only cost me 10k WM credits.

So, using WM credits for Wyndham resorts, although possible for some people, has to be one of the worst values for your points.  Much better off going through RCI for those exchanges.  



hudshut said:


> Resale credits purchased prior to 11/05/2006 are considered WM+A. Resale credits after that date will be identified as WM (unless sold between relatives).
> 
> For the vast majority of owners, it doesn't make a difference. But Wyndham Sales uses that fact to create doubt, and then convince owners that their "old" credits are not as good as the "bright shiny" credits Wyndham has for sale.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rent_Share (Apr 26, 2012)

unrelated post


----------



## rhonda (Apr 27, 2012)

jdunn1 said:


> So, using WM credits for Wyndham resorts, although possible for some people, has to be one of the worst values for your points.


Only for a few properties, Ocean Blvd in SC being one.  Most of the Wyndham locations I looked at showed 2BR Red week at 9500 WM points which is lower than a typical WM.   

I'm _thrilled_ to be booked in a 1BR at Wyndham Pagosa for this coming Sept through WM.  I snagged a long weekend via Monday Madness with average nightly rate of $45/night.  It lined up perfectly with an equestrian event occurring just 3 miles from the Wyndham location.  Color me happy!

Edited to add: after thinking about this some more, I realize that certain RCI deals could have easily beat  $45/night.  However, my travel dates didn't align with the either the exchange weeks or Bonus Weeks I saw in the system (Thursday arrival; Monday departure).  Booking just the nights I needed via WM was better for me than booking two back-to-back weeks through RCI.


----------

